# PLEASE VOTE  for my son's pet pig *3rd quarter Winner!*



## froggie71 (Jul 3, 2011)

My son has entered his pig into a cutest pet contest. Hoping we can get him lots of votes! Only 1 vote per IP address. The quarter ends September 30th. 

http://www.cutestpetcontest.com/vote.php?EID=100403293

Thanks for all your help!  

This is Patrick Ian G_____ (PIG)


----------



## froggie71 (Sep 18, 2011)

Patrick just appeared at his 3rd Kiss the Pig Event this year. As usually he was a "Ham"! 

Voting for the quarter is until September 30th. All votes are appreciated


----------



## froggie71 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks to those who have voted and pm'ed me  Voting continues for this quarter until September 30th.


----------



## froggie71 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well the end of the quarter came and Patrick was in 3rd place, so I was sure he didn't win. Tonight I checked to see the winners and it turns out that even though Patrick did not get the most votes for the quarter, he did get Patrick Ian Grady - Editor's Choice - 2011 3rd Quarter Winner!  I'm so excited.     Thank you to everyone who voted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
http://cutestpetcontest.com/winners_of_the_cutest_pet_photo_contest.php


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## kstaven (Oct 8, 2011)

Good on him!!!!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

